
Olivia Bland's Web Applications UK Interview 'humiliating' - Robin_Message
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-47071423
======
Robin_Message
The antagonist's non-apology apology is masterful:
[https://twitter.com/UncleThargy/status/1090498634809049093/p...](https://twitter.com/UncleThargy/status/1090498634809049093/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1090498634809049093&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.co.uk%2Fnews%2Fuk-
england-manchester-47071423)

Pretty much a case study in how not to apologise.

